# Home brew is OK!!



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 26, 2005)

I post a lot on my wines, but tonight I was drinking homebrews, and they are great with a rack of babybacks off the Cookshack!!


----------



## geocorn (Aug 27, 2005)

You make me thirsty for a home brew. I think I will open a bottle when I close the store tonight. With 100+ degree day, a cold beer qualifies as medicinal!


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 27, 2005)

definitely, George! Keeps the kidney stones away.





In Germany, that's what they gave people who had small ones. Dissolves them a bit and they pee it right out. And that in a hospital!





So, yes, beer *is* medicinal!


----------

